# Récuperer adresse Mail d'essai de MobileMe pour iCloud



## thefutureismylife (24 Octobre 2011)

Hello ! 

Deuxième question relative à iCloud, et je commence par la même question : y a t-il une section iCloud sur ce forum ? Je n'arrive pas à la trouver et j'ai moult questions à son propos, comme beaucoup de monde. Si une telle section existe merci de me l'indiquer pour lire un peu de tout sur ce nouveau service.

Voici mon problème :

Il y a un bon moment j'avais essayé MobileMe durant 1 mois (le mois gratuit  ), et j'y avais créer une adresse mail "me.com", que je n'ai plus pu utiliser pour fin de période d'évaluation.

Aujourd'hui comme tout le monde je suis passé à iOS5 avec iCloud. Et en voulant me creer une adresse me.com, je me suis rendu compte que mon ancienne adresse était encore active. Comment puis je récupérer cette adresse pour iCloud ?

Merci


----------



## Alain G (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai la même question, et je n'ai pas encore réussi à trouver la réponse... J'avais une adresse en me.com sous MobileMe, j'ai voulu prendre comme identifiant mon adresse gmail en passant sur iCloud, et je n'arrive pas à récuperer l'adresse en me.com. Si je veux l'ouvrir, iCloud me dit qu'elle est déjà prise et me propose d'en créer une autre. Si quelqu'un sait comment récupérer l'adresse initiale en me.com pour l'utiliser avec iCloud, ça m'interesse...


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Novembre 2011)

Après quelques recherches j'ai abandonné. Il est impossible d'effacer un compte Apple ID (dont les me.com font parties), et j'ai essayé d'utiliser à la place de mon ID actuellement Apple mon adresse me.com pour iCloud et de changer l'adresse mail affilié à mon Apple ID actuelle par cette fameuse adresse me.com histoire tout dans le même panier ... Mais opération impossible !  Bref je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair mais en tout cas il semblerait que pour l'instant cela soit possible. Sauf intervention d'Apple.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Novembre 2011)

Alain G a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai la même question, et je n'ai pas encore réussi à trouver la réponse... J'avais une adresse en me.com sous MobileMe, j'ai voulu prendre comme identifiant mon adresse gmail en passant sur iCloud, et je n'arrive pas à récuperer l'adresse en me.com. Si je veux l'ouvrir, iCloud me dit qu'elle est déjà prise et me propose d'en créer une autre. Si quelqu'un sait comment récupérer l'adresse initiale en me.com pour l'utiliser avec iCloud, ça m'interesse...



Il faut pour passer sous iCloud avec une adresse MobileMe faire une migration, c'est à dire aller sur l'adresse me.com ( https://www.me.com ), se logger via le lien sous la fenêtre de loggin, lancer la migration puis se logger sur icloud. ( https://www.icloud.com/ )

A ce jour il est impossible de fusionner deux Apple ID ( me.com, gmail et autres)


----------

